
Physicists Are Closing the Bell Test Loophole - themgt
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170207-bell-test-quantum-loophole/
======
boznz
+1 for the animated GIF, took me ages to understand what entangled particles
were this would have made it clear instantly

